# Care'n'feeding of vintage bow? (Martin Warthog)



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

i had one back when. not too many places can make you cables for that any more, mabey lancasters. but the string should be a relatively easy find. if they look like they need replacing that is. if i recall, mine came with a flipper/plunger set-up, which is prefered for finger shooting, not for a release. i don't know how much room in the shelf area you'd have for a modern rest that would work better with a release. you'd really have to bring it to a shop and play with a couple. stay with aluminums or heavy carbons or you might not be doing that age of limbs any good. mine had cams, but others had wheels. take your pick on the broadheads as long as they are in good shape and sharp. everybody has their favorites. typing one handed, please excuse the lack of caps.


----------



## JeffOYB (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks. "Bring it in" seems like a good place to start.  Good to learn about the need to match proper rest with trigger, I mean, "release." 

On another subject, I used releases decades ago and recall kinda liking them. In general can you expect to be able to squeeze out a bit more accuracy? I suppose everyone is different, but just wondering. 

--JP


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hopefully you have access to a good archery shop as they will by far be your greatest resource. I'm new to this sight but it is an absolute unlimited treasure of info. Most people on here are shooting newer equipment so you may have to dig a little but there are also some of us shooting older stuff including me. I just bought a 10 year old High Country 4-Runner that I'm currently getting up to par so I can bowhunt with it. I'm not sure how deep you want to go yourself but I learned how to tune my own equipment. It seems very daunting at first but once you learn the basics, it is very rewarding. The "search" function at the top right of the page is your friend for sure!! Also, Google can really help alot... Good luck and let's hear about your progress with this bow. Later.

Randy in Paducah


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

There are alot of finger shooters still out there but almost all of the modern day compound bows benefit from the use of a release. Using a release can drastically reduce the amount of sideways movement on the arrow as it leaves the bow and usually results in better groups. If your used to fingers, a release will feel a little weird at first but trust me... stick with it, work on your form and you will fall in love with the nice crisp release!! Again, your local shop should be able to let you try several different models. Good Luck.


----------



## JeffOYB (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'll visit a shop and have em look at the bow and consider a release.

Say, another question: the draw length feels short to me. I'm bumping up against the end when using my fingers. I think I see how to adjust the length a small amount -- and it's as long as it goes. So...I was thinking that a release might give me a bit more length. Like, the string doesn't go to the corner of your mouth with a release, does it? (I use mouth-corner anchor.) I'd think maybe the first finger knuckle goes to the mouth-corner and the string is a ways out away from the face. In short, using a release might help me with my draw-length situation. ? 

Well, I'll find out at the shop... Now to find a good one... (I live to the east of Lansing, MI.)


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, a release will definitely give you a bit more "perceived" draw length meaning the bow itself will not change of course but your hand will be a little further back for sure especially if you use a D-loop. The D-loop is a small piece of rope-like material tied to your string that the release attaches to. It does several things like reducing nock pinch and it also eliminates center serving wear since the release doesn't actually touch the bowstring. If you go with this set-up you can expect approx 1/2 inch of gained draw length. You may have to adjust your anchor point with a release also. Just experiment and everything will fall into place after you get used to the release.


----------

